# Clarification of required documents for Ancestry Visa



## ACrooks (Mar 28, 2013)

I know this question has been done to death (!), and I have read lots of different posts offering lots of different advice (none of which I can find now), so thought I would ask for clarification on exactly what is required for my UK Ancestry Visa application (I'm Australian).

I emailed UKBA Homeoffice, who have been really helpful so far, although each time I get a response I get some new info about what I need! 

So the last email I got from them states the following documents are required :

*Your signed on-line application form stamped by the Biometrics Enrolment Officer
 One recent passport size photo as specified
 Your original, current passport (photocopies are not acceptable) and any previous passports, plus a copy of the ID page of the passport.
 Your full original birth certificate.
 The full birth certificates of the parent and grandparent through whose Ancestry you are applying.
 Your marriage certificate or civil partnership registration document, if your name has changed through marriage/civil partnership 
Bank statements for the last 3 months showing evidence of funds to support yourself (and your family if they are also applying). Please note that there is no set limit of funds required for this category; rather you are expected to evidence all funds you have available for a decision to then be made.
 Evidence of your intention to work. Eg. A letter from a prospective employer, or evidence of your intention to work.
 If you have a criminal conviction or any traffic offences spent or unspent, please include the relevant documentation i.e. a national police certificate or a certificate issued by the traffic authority.


Birth certificates must be originals; Notarised copies from a Notary Public; or copies certified by a practising UK based Solicitor. We will not accept documents certified by a JP or similar in Australia or New Zealand.*

I have also been told in a previous email that 1) I would need to write a letter of invitation showing that I will be sponsoring my husband and 2) I need to prove that our relationship is subsisting. 

I've also read conflicting info about the original documents that I send in - my questions are:
1) - does the photocopy of my biometric data from my passport need to be notorised? (I'm guessing not, seeing as they will have my original passport with them)
2) - if I am sending in original documents do I need to accompany them with notarised copies? (my interpretation is no)
3) - I did not have my mother's original UK full birth certificate so ordered an official copy from the UK Births, Deaths and Marriages - is this suffice or does it need to be notorised? (it has a stamp on it and is on official paper)
4) do I need payslips?

I guess it's all pretty straightforward documents, and not too much of a hassle to obtain, I'm just finding it frustrating that I can't even seem to get thorough information from the official government site!

Hopefully this post will help others in a similar situation too.

If anyone can shed some light on my questions, or if they know anymore info it would be very very much appreciated!! I tried to get clarification from previous posts, but there is a lot of info all over the place, and also not always relating to Australians applying.

Thank you!!


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

I have no info or help to give you sorry. I'm trying to sort out a settlement visa...

Anyway, what I wanted to say is that I didn't know you could email the ukba people?!

All copies of your originals only need to be photocopies too.
I would also hazard a guess that your mums birth cert is ok? We had to get a new birth cert for my husband when he applied for his british passport and also a new marriage license as the one we got given on the day wasn't good enough. They had the stamp etc on them.


----------



## ACrooks (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah you can email them! Try [email protected] - it says on the site that it can take up to 10 business days for a reply, but I've been getting them usually within a week. They have been helpful, nothing ambiguous about their answers but like I said each time I've emailed them they've given some new information which is great but also frustrating - why don't they put ALL the info in one place?? So I'm hoping this thread will give me some definite answers.

I think I did read somewhere that the copies accompanying my originals don't need to be certified or notarised (because obviously they can see the original in their hands), so I hope this is correct. It also doesn't mention anything about the copies in the info they gave me so they can't argue with that!

I also forgot to add in - what would happen if I didn't have any previous passports? I have mine, not sure about my husband though.

Why wasn't the marriage license you provided good enough??


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

Well that's good to know  I might flick them one off haha.
Yes, it would be good if they could put all info in one place. It would also be good if they could simplify a few things too! It's enough to put your head in a spin.

Yeah, all photocopies and one thing I do know from reading here, if you don't send photocopies for certain things then they may keep your original??

Not sure about the passport thing? From my understanding, I always thought when you renewed them, you had to send the old one in? Maybe the number would be good enough and where and when it was issued? Can't say sorry.

The marriage license was only a 'copy' apparently. It was what we signed on the day. It was on their site from memory and showed examples of copies and originals.


----------



## superdaved (Mar 10, 2013)

I didn't realize you have to show EVIDENCE of your intention to work!!!

I thought I would start searching once I received my visa.

I am including all birth and marriage certificates proving my ancestry, bank statements, resume, cover letter and copy of clean criminal record. 

Can anyone please clarify the "proof of intention of work"?

Cheers


----------



## Krysalyss (Apr 29, 2013)

Your copies don't need to be certified. I didn't put in payslips but had all of my bank accounts plus a letter of explanation so that they could see which deposits were from wages and from which employer. I did already have a job lined up though so don't know how closely they looked through my financial information. 

As for proof of intention to look for work you could put in your resume, registration on job seeker sites or services, list of jobs already applied for etc. We did this with my husband. Again as I already had a job I don't know how much weight they put on this side of our application.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Krysalyss said:


> Your copies don't need to be certified. I didn't put in payslips but had all of my bank accounts plus a letter of explanation so that they could see which deposits were from wages and from which employer. I did already have a job lined up though so don't know how closely they looked through my financial information.
> 
> As for proof of intention to look for work you could put in your resume, registration on job seeker sites or services, list of jobs already applied for etc. We did this with my husband. Again as I already had a job I don't know how much weight they put on this side of our application.


"An applicant in the UK ancestry category must prove they can work and intend to take or seek employment in the UK. For the applicant to meet this requirement, you must be satisfied they either:
 have a job in the UK, or
 genuinely intend to look for a job (or become self-employed) and are realistically able to do this. When assessing this it may be relevant to consider the applicant’s:
* age, and
* health, for example, do they have any medical problems that may prevent them from taking employment?
The applicant need only demonstrate they are able to work and genuinely intend to seek employment. Their application must not be refused on the grounds of a disability alone.
The applicant does not have to be working at the time of applying."

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...rking/outside-pbs/uk-ancestry.pdf?view=Binary page 13.


----------



## superdaved (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks Joppa. I am near the end of applying online. In the question "have you searched for work" I replied "no" as I have not. My intention was to apply for jobs and send out my résumé to recruiters once I received my visa. I did not want to waste anyone's time in case for some reason I was denied. My question is: should I not finish this application and this week send out my CV to recruiters and then reapply or would it be better to go ahead with this application with the "no" answer.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, just emailing your CVs or registering with recruitment site will meet the requirement of looking for work. It will act as further evidence of your intention to work in UK, though its absence isn't a deal breaker I'd have thought.


----------



## ACrooks (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow thanks so much guys!! I'm glad this can be of help to others as well. Krysalyss- did your husband apply as your dependent? If so, did you provide a letter of invitation and things like photos to prove a subsisting relationship? 
Superdaved- would love to hear how your process goes once you've sent everything in- in the email I got it said the processing time was about 4 weeks, but I don't know how current that is.

Oh, and does anyone know about sending in previous passports? Don't think my husband will have his, or know where they are!


----------



## Krysalyss (Apr 29, 2013)

I did apply for my husband as a dependent but didn't put in a letter of invitation or really try and prove our relationship but then we have been married for 10 years, have a child together (who I also applied for as a dependent), and have joint bank accounts and property in both of our names. We sent in all of our old passports except one that I couldn't find but thought was taken when I changed to my married name. Once we submitted the application it was quite quick. I think they would have had our application in Manila for only a week and a half but then counting in travel time there and back I would say three weeks.


----------



## superdaved (Mar 10, 2013)

ACrooks where did you apply from? Apparently processing in Canada (Vancouver) is only 2 weeks.


----------



## ACrooks (Mar 28, 2013)

superdaved said:


> ACrooks where did you apply from? Apparently processing in Canada (Vancouver) is only 2 weeks.


I'm in Australia, haven't applied yet, probably not for awhile but just want to get my head around everything! 2 weeks is very quick! Does yours go to Manila for processing?


----------



## ACrooks (Mar 28, 2013)

Krysalyss said:


> I did apply for my husband as a dependent but didn't put in a letter of invitation or really try and prove our relationship but then we have been married for 10 years, have a child together (who I also applied for as a dependent), and have joint bank accounts and property in both of our names. We sent in all of our old passports except one that I couldn't find but thought was taken when I changed to my married name. Once we submitted the application it was quite quick. I think they would have had our application in Manila for only a week and a half but then counting in travel time there and back I would say three weeks.


That would be great if it took only that long! Do you mind me asking when you applied for your visa to begin with? Yes I think 10yrs of marriage is proof enough haha  my husband and I will only have been married 18mths by the time we apply so I'll add in anything with both our names


----------



## Krysalyss (Apr 29, 2013)

Not long ago so the processing times should be similar. I sent the documents via express post on the 12th of April and got the confirmation email on the 29th of April and the passports back via express post on the 6th of May. The most time consuming part is getting all of the documents and doing the forms but it pays to check and double check everything of course. I kissed my envelope before posting it. Maybe that helped


----------



## superdaved (Mar 10, 2013)

ACrooks said:


> I'm in Australia, haven't applied yet, probably not for awhile but just want to get my head around everything! 2 weeks is very quick! Does yours go to Manila for processing?


No. I believe it goes to New York.


----------



## superdaved (Mar 10, 2013)

Well, online application submitted yesterday and I am now putting together my list of documents for submission at biometrics test on Thursday. Here is what I am including: printed and signed online application form, cover letter (just the facts, nothing mushy), saving account statements for the past 6 months printed, stamped and initialed by the bank, my résumé, certificates I hold that are relevant to my career, 6 printed emails to prospective employers and reply emails from 2 employment agencies in the UK, passport photos, current and expired passports with copies, all relevant birth and marriage certificates and copies proving ancestry through my maternal grandfather. Anything else? Fingers crossed!


----------



## ACrooks (Mar 28, 2013)

Superdaved- that all sounds good to me, I can't think of anything else that you would need. Definitely let us know how it goes! Quick question- were the copies of your passports and certificates certified or notarized at all? Most people say they don't have to be but I just want to double check!


----------



## superdaved (Mar 10, 2013)

No I didn't certify or notarized. Looks quite clear to me that they are true copies. I feel like I have everything together and a strong application, however it's still incredibly stressful. I will post when I know more.


----------



## ACrooks (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey Superdaved, any news on the visa?


----------



## superdaved (Mar 10, 2013)

Got it! Took 13 days from biometrics to receiving email! Leaving August 16!


----------



## ACrooks (Mar 28, 2013)

superdaved said:


> Got it! Took 13 days from biometrics to receiving email! Leaving August 16!


Oh fantastic!! That's awesome, very happy for you  not too long now then! What are you planning on doing in the UK if you don't mind me asking? Do you have people to stay with to begin with? I'm only asking because I find the "settling" part of the move quite scary! As do most people, I guess (and yes, this should probably be under another thread topic


----------



## Jroc (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey all - thought I'd post in here instead of creating a new thread.

I'm currently living in London on a soon-to-be-expiring Tier 5 Youth Mobility Visa, but I have a grandmother who was born in the UK. My plan is to fly back to Canada in November (when prices are cheap) and apply for my ancestry visa. 

1. Does anyone have experience with non-original birth certificates?

The one snag I think I could hit is that my grandmother's birth certificate (from 1906) is not an original. I ordered it from the General Register Office, as anyone can do, and whilst it is authentic, it says "certified copy of entry of birth." My family does not have the original and I was told that obtaining an original from the GRO would require a court order and essentially be impossible. I've seen it written in some places that originals are a MUST, and elsewhere that there is some leniency. Has anyone here submitted an application with certified copies?

2. Regarding funds, the number I seem to come across is £3000. Do you know if this has to be in the same account, or can it be spread across different accounts? Just wondering if I should transfer all of my funds from my Canadian bank accounts into my UK account and also whether I should be withdrawing various tax-free savings accounts and ISAs that I have to lump them all together...

Thanks for advice anyone can share!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Jroc said:


> Hey all - thought I'd post in here instead of creating a new thread.
> 
> I'm currently living in London on a soon-to-be-expiring Tier 5 Youth Mobility Visa, but I have a grandmother who was born in the UK. My plan is to fly back to Canada in November (when prices are cheap) and apply for my ancestry visa.
> 
> ...


That's perfectly fine. Certified copy is taken from the original entry in the birth register.



> 2. Regarding funds, the number I seem to come across is £3000. Do you know if this has to be in the same account, or can it be spread across different accounts? Just wondering if I should transfer all of my funds from my Canadian bank accounts into my UK account and also whether I should be withdrawing various tax-free savings accounts and ISAs that I have to lump them all together...


It can be in several accounts and in Cdn$, provided it's in a readily accessible form.


----------



## Jroc (Sep 7, 2013)

Joppa said:


> That's perfectly fine. Certified copy is taken from the original entry in the birth register.
> 
> Thanks so much for the help, Joppa. Do you know if the same would apply to a marriage certificate from Canada? I have two versions. One is a photocopy of the original (somewhat faded and the stamp is darkened) and the other is a "certified extract of the original Registration of Marriage" that I ordered from the provincial registries department. I assume the certified extract is the one I want - should I look into getting it notarised?
> 
> It can be in several accounts and in Cdn$, provided it's in a readily accessible form.


Do you know what qualifies as "readily accessible."? One of my accounts has a 30-day withdrawal notice period...perhaps a grey area and subjective.

And are they looking to verify that you've had at least £3000 in your accounts for at least the last 3 months? Or is it just the balance at the time of application that's really important?


----------



## ACrooks (Mar 28, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Do you know what qualifies as "readily accessible."? One of my accounts has a 30-day withdrawal notice period...perhaps a grey area and subjective.
> 
> And are they looking to verify that you've had at least £3000 in your accounts for at least the last 3 months? Or is it just the balance at the time of application that's really important?


Hey JRoc - I'm not too sure about the "readily accessible" part, but regarding your bank balance, it's just the balance at the time of your application. I also enquired about this, and was told that you do not need to show that the balance came from "saving" the money over the course of say, a few months, but you do need to explain any large deposits. ie - sale of car, transfer of funds etc. I guess you just write it next to the amount on your statement.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Jroc said:


> Do you know what qualifies as "readily accessible."? One of my accounts has a 30-day withdrawal notice period...perhaps a grey area and subjective.


Notice account is not eligible, unless you can get at your money immediately with penalty, such as loss of interest.



> And are they looking to verify that you've had at least £3000 in your accounts for at least the last 3 months? Or is it just the balance at the time of application that's really important?


Yes, as stated. In other words, you must have that amount available to withdraw for use in UK.


----------

